# Who would expect a nuclear reactor in Kodak's basement?



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://gizmodo.com/5909961/kodak-had-a-secret-weapons+grade-nuclear-reactor-hidden-in-a-basement

Just not something you'd expect from them...makes you wonder, we're they really the only ones?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

That is unreal.... Nuclear fairies...that was funny.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I would worry if my next door neighbor had one.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> That is unreal.... Nuclear fairies...that was funny.


Yeah, I didn't get it from the Gizmodo article, but when I read the original one, samples were sent down to the reactor via pneumatic tube. Still extremely bizarre.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"yosoyellobo" said:


> I would worry if my next door neighbor had one.


I've got images of the furnace in the basement from The 'Burbs.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I spent several days in that facility about 15 years ago or so for work. I didn't see the reactor (not that I would have known what it was if I did) but then again the huge darkrooms (entire floors of the building) were so dark that I could have walked right up to it and still not been able to see it.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I wouldn't call this a secret. 10 years or so ago I was at Kodak numerous times for training and the decommissioned reactor was talked about somewhat openly. 

Kodak used to conduct tests to determine how long a print on Kodak paper would last when exposed to the environment. I don't know HOW a nuclear reactor was used, but we got a long explanation about how the sun room filled with lights replaced the reactor tests. 

Again, I don't know HOW they used a nuclear reactor for that, but they were pretty open about the fact that they DID use a nuclear reactor for that.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The articles did say it was mentioned in papers and such, and sure you don't want to advertise. But it seems the local government also at least says they didn't know about it, for first responders if there ever was an incident even unrelated to the reactor.


----------

